# tent camping



## bronco75 (Jul 4, 2010)

thinkin about taking the kids tent camping since its starting to cool off. any ideas on where to go within an hour or so of the baytown area?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I went to Huntsville State Park a few months back and it was not bad at all. Didn't spend much money at all either.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Wolf Creek Park on Livingston has good tent sites with water and electricity and close to the showers. maybe a little further than you want to drive but clean and nice.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

LSRNC on the rayburn

http://lsrnc.org/


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I second Wolf Creek. Great place for kids. I'll be there this weekend with a group of friends.


----------

